# Burn care - applied the silvadene



## alices (Apr 16, 2013)

Can a PA/Attending bill/charge for burn care if it was done by the Nurse? The PA ordered the care, but the Nurse applied the silvadene and dressed the burn?.. thank you in advance..alice


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 16, 2013)

to bill a procedure the provider must be the one to perform the procedure, most ancillary work is included in the E&M.  But it depends in some cases on the visit as a whole, in other words is the only thing done during the encounter burn care?  if so exactly what was done, and which CPT code did you have in mind.  Some procedures are provider only and some may be performed by other qualified persons.  Silvadene and dressing is usually part of the E&M.


----------



## Linda Zenner (Apr 16, 2013)

You can bill it on the facility charge but not the professional charge.


----------



## alices (May 2, 2013)

*Re burn care*

Thank you both for the help, I was not going to code it but we have outside coders who did code/charge for the PA and before I said anything I wanted to make sure I was right. alice


----------

